# Fast Filer



## axeandwedge (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi guys I have found this nifty chain sharpener on you tube and seen and used it in the flesh
hope this link works available from jak max


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Neat little gadget. Thanks for sharing


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 17, 2015)

My Pleasure .


----------



## avason (Sep 17, 2015)

Cool video...I'll try to add it to my collection of filing tools then let it collect dust like my other ones. Looks simple enough though. I will look into it. Thanks!


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 17, 2015)

This one was designed to be used and not collect dust on a shelf somewhere, i believe it is aimed at people who struggle to get a sharp chain when filing freehand, However I think it has a place with competent freehand filers who may use this after 3 or 4 sharpens to bring there cutters and depth guages back to a uniform length.


----------



## peter92 (Sep 17, 2015)

is it only set to 1 angle


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## peter92 (Sep 17, 2015)

axeandwedge said:


> Yes


so what angle is it 25/30


----------



## peter92 (Sep 17, 2015)

very useful little filer


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 17, 2015)

Set 30 degrees at this stage and there are 3 variants for chain size ,kit comes with 1 flat file 1 round file and handles .that is all I know at this stage ,very easy to use.


----------



## peter92 (Sep 17, 2015)

axeandwedge said:


> Set 30 degrees at this stage and there are 3 variants for chain size ,kit comes with 1 flat file 1 round file and handles .that is all I know at this stage ,very easy to use.


Thanks for the info on it


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 17, 2015)

That's ok ,now i'm off to bed


----------



## Philbert (Jul 19, 2016)

Did not see this - started a related thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fast-filer-chain-filing-guide.298686/

Philbert


----------

